
Independent consultant sued over Tesla Model 3 teardown - velmu
https://bleisure-travel.net/sandy-munro-sued-tesla-model-3-teardown
======
pascalxus
Tesla also sued top-gear for their review of the original tesla roadster. And,
that was pretty questionable. Top Gear gave a very positive review for the
roaster for 1/2 the show. They also said the break were broken. Just because
the cause was a broken fuse, doesn't mean the breaks didn't work.

I get the feeling Tesla sues reviewers pretty liberally.

~~~
davidgould
So quick to blame Tesla. The original article says:

"Currently it is unknown who sued the small consultancy providing insight to
the products of the massive auto industry."

